# Short Ribs



## gacgac (Sep 18, 2004)

I need a spectacular short rib recipe. I had short ribs with blueberries in the sauce at Greystone in Napa Valley a few years ago and would like something similar. Please help.

:chef:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Here are three ideas. The first one is a glaze that I have used with ribs. The second one I have used as sauce for duck but I would think you could reduce to glaze for ribs. The last one is actually a salad dressing but I don't see why it wouldn't work as marinade for ribs.

Apricot Jalapeno Glaze
Weight or VolumeIngredients
1 Jalapeno, seeded, chopped
1/2 tablespoonGarlic, finely chopped
1/2 cupApricot Preserves
1Beer
1/4 teaspoonChipotle, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoonCoriander, cracked
to tasteSalt
to tastePepper
Procedure:
Saute the jalapeno and garlic until lightly golden brown. Deglaze with the beer. Add remaining ingredients and reduce until thickened.


Blackberry Ginger Sauce
Weight or VolumeIngredients
6 ouncesBlackberries
1/2 cupPort
1/2 ounceGinger, finely chopped
1/4 cupDemi Glace
1 1/2 teaspoonsGastric
Procedure:
Combine blackberries, port, ginger and demi. Bring to a boil, cover, and turn heat off. Let sit for 5 minutes. Add gastric and blend. Strain through fine mesh strainer.


Blueberry and Lavender Vinaigrette
Weight or VolumeIngredients
1/2 cupBlueberries
1/2 teaspoonsLavender
1/4 cupBalsamic Vinegar
1/4 cupManufacturing Cream
1/2 cupOlive Oil
to tasteSalt
to tastePepper
Procedure:
Bring blueberries to a boil and simmer until 1/4 cup in volume. Cool slightly and add lavender. Blend. Add balsamic and blend, with machine running slowly add cream, salt, and pepper. With machine still running slowly add the oil.


----------

